# Damage from bad Qigong practice?



## Mark L (May 13, 2008)

I've read in several places that practicing Qigong improperly, particularly internal syles, can result in damage to the body.  I haven't been able to identify what damage could occur, anyone know?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2008)

Here is one (Qi Gong-Induced Psychosis) there are others but they generally popup when you are training higher levels of Qigong without a WELL trained sifu



> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qigong#Controversies_within_qigong
> 
> Stories of unguided practitioners or inexpertly guided students developing chronic mental and physical health problems as a result of such training are not uncommon.[8] The term "Qi Gong-Induced Psychosis" was included in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual, of the American Psychiatric Association in the late 1990s, and is described as a culturally bound disorder with painful psychosomatic symptoms. Dr. Arthur Kleinman and Dr. Sing Lee from Harvard Medical School, researchers on various psychiatric topics in China, suggest that in international psychiatry this illness would be recognized as &#8220;&#8230;a specific type of brief reactive psychosis or as the precipitation of an underlying mental illness, such as schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, or posttraumatic stress disorder.&#8221;



There are others on MT more qualified than I to answer your question and hopefully they will be along soon to do just that.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 13, 2008)

If you do practice small circulation thru the fire path the body will deteriorate faster. If you are bringing Qi thru a certain cavity it can get stuck causing problems usually happens from intense focus or sudden fear.
If you are contracting the Hui yin during sex you can cause stagnation in that area. If you practice absorbing the Sun incorrect you will blind yourself. If you build to much doing Waigong practice you will develop San gong(energy dispersing) And like Xue said mental illness.

But not to fear most problems can be corrected by 1. A good teacher 2. A TCM doctor. And sometimes yourself if you know what to do.

Thats all off the top my head.


----------



## Mark L (May 13, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> If you do practice small circulation thru the fire path the body will deteriorate faster. If you are bringing Qi thru a certain cavity it can get stuck causing problems usually happens from intense focus or sudden fear.
> If you are contracting the Hui yin during sex you can cause stagnation in that area. If you practice absorbing the Sun incorrect you will blind yourself. If you build to much doing Waigong practice you will develop San gong(energy dispersing) And like Xue said mental illness.
> 
> But not to fear most problems can be corrected by 1. A good teacher 2. A TCM doctor. And sometimes yourself if you know what to do.
> ...


I appreciate you taking time to reply to my question.  However, most of what you said (except the blindness) doesn't mean anything to me due to my own ignorance.  Can you re-phrase in laymans terms?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 13, 2008)

[QUOTEIf you do practice small circulation thru the fire path the body will deteriorate faster][/QUOTE] Qi is brought up over the spine thru the Governing vessel however a percentage does go thru Conception vessel up the spine. If the body is to Yang hence deterioate faster.



> If you are bringing Qi thru a certain cavity it can get stuck causing problems usually happens from intense focus or sudden fear.


 
If you are for example working with organs and you do not have the correct mind or feeling you may lead Qi there incorrectly causing stagnation. Another example can be focusing on the third eye to much causing a headache.



> If you are contracting the Hui yin during sex you can cause stagnation in that area.


 The Hui yin located between the Anus and Scrotum. Sometimes thru contracting during sex to prevent ejaculation can it cause stagnation there.




> If you build to much doing Waigong practice you will develop San gong(energy dispersing) And like Xue said mental illness.


 Waigong means external physical body training. If you do to much of this practice you will be strong and healthy but over time the physical strength will disperse which is why Neidan(inner elixir) and Waidan(external elixir) completer each other.


----------



## pete (May 26, 2008)

Simply put and generally speaking, specialized qigong practices that target specific organs, energies, emotions, or physical conditioning are the ones that contain the most risks.  Whenever qi is manipulated to target one area, it is naturally depleted from another and 'side effects' may occur. As stated in other posts, these should only be practiced (a) under the direction of a qualified teacher, and (b) only if there is a true need.

On the other hand, there are plenty of Qigong practices that are based on a Balanced approach, where the qi is not specifically directed, nor is a specific result desired.  The nature of these practices are to move the qi evenly and balanced, and allow the natual course of the body to regulate itself. 

In these practices, we do not force anything, but work to the lowest common denominator within ourselves at the time of our practice. for example, if our right hip is a little tight today, we restrict our overall movement to the range of motion with that right hip, and not try to compensate for it by overdoing our 'healthier' parts. If our breathing is a little 'shallower' than other days, we accept that and regulate our exhales to the degree of inhalation. 

these are a slower yet and safer types of qigong practice, that is suitable for almost anyone in a relatively healthy state to maintain and enhance overall wellness.  If someone is bed-ridden or has a serious medical condition, the other more specific practices may be better choice.  But for the majority of folks, a balanced qigong practice is likely the best bet. 

Still, recommendation is to learn properly from a qualified instructor, and continue your practice under their watchful eye to make adjustments, corrections, and guide you as an INDIVIDUAL once you have a mature ongoing practice.

remarkably, these are usually the qigong sets found as foundational exercises within Chinese Internal Martial Arts, such as Tai Chi Chuan and Ba Gua Zhang. The same methods that build a martial artist's fighting ability, are EXACTLY THE SAME methods that can maintain and improve ANYBODY's heath.

pete


----------



## Dao (Jan 2, 2009)

I learned one practice where you take chi from trees.  It made me worse and for some reason I wanted to steal chi from people and that made me really sick.  
Falun Gong is the only one that works for me.  It explains everything in detail nothing to be left out.  Best thing is that it is free to learn and practice.


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Jan 28, 2009)

Dao said:


> I learned one practice where you take chi from trees.  It made me worse and for some reason I wanted to steal chi from people and that made me really sick.
> Falun Gong is the only one that works for me.  It explains everything in detail nothing to be left out.  Best thing is that it is free to learn and practice.




Hmmm, I know I probably shouldn't bring this up...but that reminds me of something involved in energy work from other occult sites I read. Normally I would not be one to believe in that sort of thing but I heard of a lot of people who drain energy, chi or whatever from other things tend to use this as a crutch in the most negative way and this effects them negatively. But they'll feel a NEED TOO. Its possible to reverse the effects, but I just thought I'd point out how similar this sounds. ;; 

I wonder if actual practioners get a similar idea when it comes to qi, or energy. At least of Qi gong, well someone who practices it. -_-;; Just curious since there seems to be a noticable connection now that I read his posts? o_o 

Note: I am fully aware this would be considered more of a psuedo-science than an actual science, curioisity just peaked after reading this post. -_-;; And I normally do not believe everything I read this is just curiosity as I said so before(doesn't want to seem like a fool for asking).


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

> Hmmm, I know I probably shouldn't bring this up...but that reminds me of something involved in energy work from other occult sites I read. Normally I would not be one to believe in that sort of thing but I heard of a lot of people who drain energy, chi or whatever from other things tend to use this as a crutch in the most negative way and this effects them negatively. But they'll feel a NEED TOO. Its possible to reverse the effects, but I just thought I'd point out how similar this sounds. ;;


 Well I am guessing you are talking about those Psychic Vampires,Succubus,Inccubus and so on. This would boarder more on religious Qi connection. What I mean by that is The Taoist,Buddhist have specific rituals involving Qi to deal with this sort of thing that you do not find in regular Qigong. Hand gestures,Talisman writing,Mantras they have their own use of Qi to deal with this but I put that more into a religious catagory.




> I wonder if actual practioners get a similar idea when it comes to qi, or energy. At least of Qi gong, well someone who practices it. -_-;; Just curious since there seems to be a noticable connection now that I read his posts? o_o


  Yes it exist. I doubt the average Qigong practicer deals with this since most are interested in health and not battling demons.  You can give Qi to another the idea of having the youth massage you was so you can absorb their Qi.  I can't think of a Qigong technqiue that prevents this without it boarding on the religious side.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

> I learned one practice where you take chi from trees. It made me worse and for some reason I wanted to steal chi from people and that made me really sick.
> Falun Gong is the only one that works for me. It explains everything in detail nothing to be left out. Best thing is that it is free to learn and practice.
> __________________


 This is what happens when you follow a bad teacher or you are morally lacking. You should not need to "steal" people's Qi to 1.balance yourself 2.to cultivate. Exchanging Qi or borrowing Qi(usually from a skilled Qigong practicer) To balance yourself is different then going out and stealing it.  I find Falun gong to be lacking in both religious Qigong and in every other aspect. To me it is a hosh posh mix and a deluded form of Qigong.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just happened on this thread and I started to study a little tai chi/qigong. about 24 hours after the first lesson i had severe pain in my back (left side right around the shoulder blade). could this be from the qigong? could it be that ive never moved my body that way before so it doesnt like it? or could it be from cronic back problems ive had since 16 when i was hit from behind in my car? 

I also ripped off like 50 push ups for the first time in a month at kempo the other day so maybe thats it

B


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 6, 2009)

> I just happened on this thread and I started to study a little tai chi/qigong. about 24 hours after the first lesson i had severe pain in my back (left side right around the shoulder blade). could this be from the qigong?


  It is possible. I don't know the Qigong exercise you are practicing so I am not sure if it is the cause. If you are studying with a teacher bring this to his attention. The area around the shoulder blade is a sensitive area there are many points around it.



> could it be that ive never moved my body that way before so it doesnt like it?


 Yes if you are moving the body in a way it is not use to it will experience a degree of pain. But you said you have severe pain which to me means something is not done right. You may have torn something,pulled a muscle,pinched a nerve etc.



> or could it be from cronic back problems ive had since 16 when i was hit from behind in my car?


 If you are training with a teacher you should bring this up with him the Qigong exercise may not be right for you and he may have another one that is right for you.



> I also ripped off like 50 push ups for the first time in a month at kempo the other day so maybe thats it


 Could be as well using muscles you have not used before or a combination of all the things you mention. The teacher should be able to fix it but if not a massage using the technique Effleuage is a light type of massage that can bring circulation around the area that a hot shower and relaxing the area or even tiger balm should help.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the help. 

severe really wasnt the right word to use, intense at times would be more appropriate. after a hot shower this morning and some stretching it is better. 

on a side note if you dont mind answering me (probably better to answer in a PM so it doesnt seem like i am hacking this thread). 

I dont know if you have seen the posts concerning my knee. In short i have petellar tendinitis and irregular cartilage on the back of my knee cap. I can not take anti-inflammatory medicine because i have acid reflux. Can/will qigong help this? I think the flexibility/tone around my joints is part of the problem again can qigong study help this? Im somewhat desperate, it is starting to affect the things i love to do and modern medicine has failed me. thanks in advance

B


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 6, 2009)

> I dont know if you have seen the posts concerning my knee. In short i have petellar tendinitis and irregular cartilage on the back of my knee cap. I can not take anti-inflammatory medicine because i have acid reflux. Can/will qigong help this? I think the flexibility/tone around my joints is part of the problem again can qigong study help this? Im somewhat desperate, it is starting to affect the things i love to do and modern medicine has failed me. thanks in advance


 Depends on the Qigong exercise. You may have to see a TCM doctor as well as practice Qigong. As one teacher told me "Qigong could heal a particular problem however sometimes there is a quicker method" 

A particular interest is what are the knees related to in TCM.

http://www.tcmworld.org/heal_with_tcm/knee_injury/ This link shows the realtionship of the knee and the Kidneys. Thats why old people have weak knees because their Kidney Qi is weak and also lower back pain.
There are exercises to strenghten the kidneys and knees.
Massaging the knee gently warming them with help there is alot of Points in that area so massaging it and warming it will help.
With the hands on the knees gentle rocking motion from side to side front to back will stimulate the knee area and free the joint but you have to be careful with this to prevent injury.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 6, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Depends on the Qigong exercise. You may have to see a TCM doctor as well as practice Qigong. As one teacher told me "Qigong could heal a particular problem however sometimes there is a quicker method"
> 
> A particular interest is what are the knees related to in TCM.
> 
> ...


my girlfriend is a licensed massage therapist and has told me that she has studied some qigong (how much i dont know). should i start here and see if she can help me?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 6, 2009)

> my girlfriend is a licensed massage therapist and has told me that she has studied some qigong (how much i dont know). should i start here and see if she can help me?


 Oh you're lucky. Since she is licensed she should know what massage is appropriate. But you do want warmth into the knees.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 6, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Oh you're lucky. Since she is licensed she should know what massage is appropriate. But you do want warmth into the knees.


thanks for the advice i will look into all this. i may have even found a way to get my insurance to pay for the massages. 

B


----------



## kupton (Jun 14, 2010)

Mark L said:


> I've read in several places that practicing Qigong improperly, particularly internal syles, can result in damage to the body.  I haven't been able to identify what damage could occur, anyone know?



There are so many different ways you can damage your body if you practice qiqong. Well actually, qiqong may not be that bad, but if you practice chi power, you can actually really damage your body, if you do it wrong. The worst case scenario is death. But you have to put yourself through so much pain before that happens. So youd be pretty stupid to keep dong it if it is giving you pain. lol. 
But there are so many different ways you can hurt yourself. Anything from causing disease, or even bruising. 
I dont think qiqong is quite that bad, cause its not as powerful. 

but yer i hope that answers your question


----------



## cloud dancing (Dec 29, 2014)

HOW about having YOUR BALLS SWELL UP TO SIZE OF BIG ORANGES???From doing SEXUAL CHI KUNG , taught by 
Mantak Chia??? does that answer your question about dangers of fake phony dangerous chi kung training??
OMG all the people who teach should be forced to actually practise what they teach.When crossing the line from tried ancient chi kung to post modernist Sexual energy =watch out for your sanity and sexual ability. One only one technique seen that works for sternghtening sex energy is simply tightening and releasing the sphincter and perineal muscles 100 x daily.It allows old age w/o adult diapers.Will always ahve control over bladder and bowels. Had friend /master of Shotokan.sex addict /could not go from bar to bathroom.Taught him the condensing breath.Breathe in tighten muscles of genitals/for urination  and muscles for rectum- then on outbreath relax completely-Dtan tien breath.From simple parallel horse stance.Took one week and he regained control .From bar to bathroom =no problem.ENTER LIGHT EXIT DARKNESS/STUDENT OF PREM RAWAT 42 YEARS NOW/none better for Raja Yoga,Inner energy knowledge. actual EXPERIENCE not philosophy.


----------

